# La vita felice and Sana Clinic has any one had treatment?



## felicity0288 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello

We have just had a  surrogacy / egg donnor. pregnancy result with the clinic.  6 weeks into the pregnancy the embryo was deformed and no heartbeat. We are considering frozen embryos has any body had any treatment with the clinic? If so we would be glad of any information 

.


----------



## pookchop (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news, how sad for you.  Good luck with your next step whatever you choose to do.

PC


----------



## felicity0288 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply and wishes!
!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Felicity I am so sorry to hear your v sad news
L x


----------



## felicity0288 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello JJ1
Thank you for your kind message. I see that you are also on the surrogate route. I hope that it is going well. 
Is it with the La Vita Felice?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi no we are having treatment in the UK
L x


----------



## felicity0288 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi L
I hope that every thing is going well and I see an announcement soon for your baby!
 x


----------



## SandraNL (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear that your surrogate had a miscarriage. Last year we experienced the same with ours, our surrogate was also pregnant of an egg donor and had a miscarriage after 6 weeks. We have had a lot of discussion with the Sana Clinic about this, because in their opinion the sperm was the only cause (we did not agree with that, because we had doubts about the stimulation of the donor). Now, after a new attempt with another egg donor (without surrogate mother this time), it appears that the sperm wasn't a problem at all.

How many frozen embryo's do you have left? Prof Feskov told us that an average of 75 percent stay alive after defreezing. Last year we had zero frozen embryo's. If this fresh attempt fails, we need our frozen embryo's (4) also, so I really hope anyone will comment to your question.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

HI,

i am very sorry to hear about your loss..... i used Sana med and the centre using my own eggs.... We were so lucky and our first attempt of IVF worked and the pregnancy went smoothly. Our daughter is now 5 months old. 
Obviously i can not say anything bad about my experience but out of 14 good size follicles they got only six eggs which resulted in 3 embryos (1 top grade 2 second grade) all 3 where used so would of had no frozen embryos left......... when i was there i also met a couple you had a little boy using DE and surrogacy, they had a positive result on their 1st attempt..... but i also have a friend where there was no heartbeat at 9 weeks..........and another friend who is on their 3rd attempt ....... so all different cases ...... whatever you decide to do i wish you luck and best wishes on your journey.xxxxxxx


----------



## cancofused (Nov 1, 2010)

We are with La Vita felice, first round of IVF, no frozen embryos, BFN. Second round: no frozen embryos but BFP...Unfortunatly, miscarriage at 7 weeks. We are not impressed with the IVF results, we are using an egg donor. No quite sure what we will do next....


----------

